# Spurs Playoff Seeding Watch



## KokoTheMonkey

I'll keep this thing updated up until the playoffs to give a look at the seeding in the Western Conference and to see who we'll potentially face in the playoffs and how we've faired against them. 



March 3rd:

1 San Antonio 44-13 .772 
2 Phoenix 43-14 .754 
3 Seattle 40-16 .714 
4 Dallas 38-18 .679 
5 Sacramento 36-23 .610 
6 Houston 33-25 .569 
7 Memphis 32-25 .561 
8 LA Lakers 28-28 .500 
9 Denver 28 29 .491 
10 Minnesota 28 30 .483 
11 LA Clippers 26 32 .448 



Current Matchups:



*#1 Spurs vs. #8 Lakers (Spurs are leading season series 3-0)*
#4 Mavericks vs. #5 Kings

#2 Suns vs. #7 Grizzlies
#3 Sonics vs. #6 Rockets


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Lakers aren't going to make the playoffs. It's going to be the Nuggets in the 1st round, as long as the Spurs stay #1 seed, otherwise it'll be Memphis or Houston, which is a world of difference. Nuggets have run off 5 straight, and it looks like George Karl has that team in position to take that 8th spot, and their schedule is favorable to end the season.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

There is a big difference in between playing the Lakers/Nuggets instead of the Rockets/Grizzlies. I don't think the Rockets are going to drop from #6, and I really don't see the Grizzlies dropping that far either. I heard whispers that Gasol might be out for the season, but they haven't shown any signs of breaking down since he's been out.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Spurs want the 1st seed, there is a drastic difference this year between 1st and 2nd. Nuggets would be much easier than the Grizzlies or Rockets. Grizzlies would come out with a lot of fire after having a year to think about last years series. Rockets have given the Spurs trouble this year.

Nuggets won their 5th straight tonight, so it looks like they're going to put a stamp on that 8th seed.


----------



## texan

I would much rather have a 1st Round series against Denver or the Lakers, but so be it if we have to face Houston or Memphis. We can beat both those teams in a 7-game series, IMO with a game or two to spare. Yeah the Rockets have given us trouble this year, but so did the Grizz in last years regular season match-up and look how we dealt with them. All we need to do is bring our game, and I'm confident we can win, against any team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Phoenix beat Detroit late last night, so they are back to a half-game behind us. A win tonight should take care of that.



On another note, Detroit plays in Seattle tonight after playing against Phoenix. This is another heat check to see how good Detroit is playing right now.


----------



## Kunlun

I think the Nuggets would be easier for the Spurs to handle mainly because they don't have a legitimate star like the Lakers. Kobe demands so much attention and could go off in a few games and make your players work harder than they should be in the first round. Whichever team makes it to the 8th seed, I predict the Spurs to beat.


----------



## DaBobZ

Well I guess in the first round the Spurs opponent will likely be Denver or Houston, I think somehow Memphis and Sacto will end up at 5 and 6 in no order... Yes I'm actually writing off both Lakers and Wolves plus I think we will end up with a better record than Seattle and Dallas.

I'd say in no order
1 2 Spurs Suns
3 4 Sonics Mavs
5 6 Kings Grizz 
7 8 Nuggz Rockets -> 1st round

I guess we matchup the Nuggets better and I could easily imagine a sweep against them. the Rockets could give us much more trouble especially if Sura is healthy. Memphis and Sacto would both struggle against us in the playoffs this year but they might not drop as low as 7th/8th seeds. The Grizz might take at least one game this time but only if we tie the regular season series (coz if not TP is going to be so mad he'll kill them again playing some all star caliber ball - remember last year ? :biggrin:


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo

I´d like to see Spurs versus Lakers in the 1st round. Kobe Bryant is proving that everyone who was saying that he is better than Jordan are insane people. I can see an easy swept against them.


----------



## Matiz

Luiz_Rodrigo said:


> I´d like to see Spurs versus Lakers in the 1st round. Kobe Bryant is proving that everyone who was saying that he is better than Jordan are insane people. I can see an easy swept against them.


nah.... it would be a bigger satisfaction to see them out of the playoffs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Not much of a difference, but here's the playoff watch as of March 7th:



1. San Antonio 46 13 .780 
2. Phoenix 46 14 .767 ½ 
3. Seattle 41 17 .707 4 ½ 
4. Dallas 38 20 .655 7 ½ 
5. Sacramento 37 24 .607 10 
6. Houston 34 25 .576 12 
7. Memphis 33 25 .569 12 ½ 
8. LA Lakers 30 28 .517 15 ½ 

9.Denver 30 29 .508 16 
10.Minnesota 30 30 .500 16 ½ 





The same exact matchups, but the LA Lakers, Denver and Minnesota have gained ground, while Dallas has lost ground. 



The game against Phoenix is going to be crucial because the winner of that game is probably going to get at least a full game lead for the best record in the conference. If Duncan's out two+ games, we're definitely likely to drop below Phoenix.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

As of March 11th:


1.San Antonio 47 14 .770 
2.Phoenix 47 14 .770 
3.Seattle 41 18 .695 5 
4.Dallas 39 21 .650 7 ½ 
5.Sacramento 38 24 .613 9 ½ 
6.Houston 35 25 .583 11 ½ 
7.Memphis 34 26 .567 12 ½ 
8.LA Lakers 31 29 .517 15 ½ 

9. Denver 31 29 .517 15 ½ 
10.Minnesota 31 31 .500 16 ½ 
11.LA Clippers 27 34 .443 20 



*#1 Spurs vs. #8 Lakers (Spurs are leading season series 3-0)*
#4 Mavericks vs. #5 Kings

#2 Suns vs. #7 Grizzlies
#3 Sonics vs. #6 Rockets




Again, not much change, but Dallas has dropped some more games and the race for the 8th seed is really heating up. The Lakers took back the 8th seed with an impressive win in Dallas, and Minny dropped a game behind Denver/Lakers. We play Denver on Saturday, Minnesota in Wednesday, and the Lakers in early April, so we're going to get a preview of each of the matchups.


----------



## DaBobZ

I would be so sweet to have an impact on the Lakers making or not the playoffs in April... Imagine if they have their backs against the wall real big and they need a win in that game to still have a chance to make the playoffs.
I would be so nice to crunch them in such a game... I already sight Kobe's tears...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DaBobZ said:


> I would be so sweet to have an impact on the Lakers making or not the playoffs in April... Imagine if they have their backs against the wall real big and they need a win in that game to still have a chance to make the playoffs.
> I would be so nice to crunch them in such a game... I already sight Kobe's tears...


Although that'd be pretty awesome, I'd rather sweep them in round one of the playoffs :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Phoenix lost tonight against Houston. Actually, not only did they lose, they got their *** handed to them.



We can go back up a full game if we beat Denver on Saturday.


----------



## DaBobZ

ezealen said:


> Although that'd be pretty awesome, I'd rather sweep them in round one of the playoffs :biggrin:


If the Lakers make the playoffs I'm done watching basketball... joking.
Seriously considering their schedule if they make it wow that would be a great run, certainly one of the bests ever. Well considering it's a one man's team.



KokoTheMonkey said:


> Phoenix lost tonight against Houston. Actually, not only did they lose, they got their *** handed to them.
> 
> We can go back up a full game if we beat Denver on Saturday.


1 full game and hopefully the Suns are loosing their composure/confidence.
IMO We still have the better chance to get away with the 1st seed.


----------



## texan

I think that loss to the Rockets is a big loss for the Suns. I think it also puts pressure on us to win this game against the Nuggets so we can go up a whole game. 

I'm hoping we play the Lakers in the first round, because that would be the easiest matchup for us. If Denver gets the 8th seed, then I think they can push us to 6 or 7 games whereas we would have an easy 4 game series against the Lakers.


----------



## TheRoc5

im so glad the rox killed suns yes but who would yall rather play in the 1st round me i choose lakers b/c i want to return the favor of last yr.. wouldnt it be koo if we were leading 3 games to none and in game 4 we had .4 sec and we got it in lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> im so glad the rox killed suns yes but who would yall rather play in the 1st round me i choose lakers b/c i want to return the favor of last yr.. wouldnt it be koo if we were leading 3 games to none and in game 4 we had .4 sec and we got it in lol


.3


----------



## TheRoc5

lol of course


----------



## TheRoc5

im watchn the heat game if they lose it looks good 4 us there down by 10. i rely want hc through out playoffs. do yall think well get it or even h/c through out west... if heat lose this game i feel we can take advantage.. huge game


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> im watchn the heat game if they lose it looks good 4 us there down by 10. i rely want hc through out playoffs. do yall think well get it or even h/c through out west... if heat lose this game i feel we can take advantage.. huge game


As soon as we get TP and Manu back we'll start a huge run that'll land us h/c throughout the playoffs. I can feel it.


----------



## texan

I think Miami will end up with a worse record than Phoenix and us, b/c Shaq won't be giving it his full effort once they clinch the division. We very well could have HC advantage all throughout the playoffs. We have an easier schedule than Phoenix(I think) and should play much better once our team is back to full health.


----------



## DaBobZ

texan said:


> I think Miami will end up with a worse record than Phoenix and us, b/c Shaq won't be giving it his full effort once they clinch the division. We very well could have HC advantage all throughout the playoffs. We have an easier schedule than Phoenix(I think) and should play much better once our team is back to full health.


Well I checked the schedules and when you look at Miami's it's hard to imagine them not ending with the league's #1 seed


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Miami does have a serious shot at clinching homecourt advantage. The East just doesn't offer Miami a challenge. Plus, they have been pretty injury-free compared to what the Spurs are going through and what the Suns went through without Nash. If Miami stays healthy all the way, I wouldn't be surprised at all if they took the thing. 


As for us though, we can't afford to lose 2 games in a row or lose 2 out of 3 games etc. That has killed us these past two months. If we can get on a roll and run off 5-10 victories in a row we'll be in much better position.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Heads up. Golden State is up on Phoenix by 3 with 5 minutes left in the 4th. This would be huge for us.


----------



## LineOFire

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Heads up. Golden State is up on Phoenix by 3 with 5 minutes left in the 4th. This would be huge for us.


I've been refreshing the ESPN scores ever since the Spurs game ended. Warriors are up by 8 with 55 seconds to go! :banana:

Now we just have to wait and see when Miami's hot streak ends. I hate the fact that they're in the East! :curse:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm watching the game on NBA League Pass. Richardson is at the line for two with 23 seconds left.



Edit: He hit 2 of 2. The Warriors are up by 8. 





As for Miami, there's no stopping them now. I think the path is clear for them to take homecourt. We've got more road games left out of any of the "contenders" for the best record in the league, and Phoenix and Miami have more home games than road games.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

It's over! Golden State steals one in Phoenix. Our old friend Derek Fisher had 19 points against Phoenix. 



Spurs: 50-15
Suns:48-16
Miami:51-16



We currently have the best record in the league, but a Miami win puts them right back on top. We are now 1 and a half games ahead of Phoenix.


----------



## TheRoc5

o yes our friend lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> o yes our friend lol


 You're not a friend of Derek Fisher? I have posters of him on my wall.


----------



## texan

It will be tough to get HC Advantage all throughout the playoffs, but I think that at the end of the season, Shaq either won't be playing hard or just won't be playing altogether. I think he may take a couple games off to rest for the playoffs, and that may cost them the home court advantage. That win by GState tonight really helps us on keeping Phoenix at bay.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Back on top! Just hope we can hold it.


----------



## TheRoc5

the fact i like the most is we control our own destiny


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> the fact i like the most is we control our own destiny


Got that rite. It's up to the Spurs now if they want HC or not.


----------



## DaBobZ

Right now the Spurs playoff look is just great :clap: 
If it could end up like this it would be close to perfection - Spurs vs Denver in the first round and the winner of the Mavs / Kings series :banana: in the semis is just nice IMO.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Houston beating Miami by 9 early in the fourth. This could really help.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Houston wins a close one, 84-82. This really hopes the little chance the Spurs have of getting H/C. Miami now has the same number of losses as us, but is still ahead of us through wins.


----------



## Tersk

This injury to Duncan could have a nice side effect that some don't realise. It's unlikely that you'll retain the 1st seed now, and probably unlikely that you'll drop to 3rd. This means your at the 2nd seed (well duh)
With the playoff seeding looking something along the lines of this

*1st round*
1. Phoenix
8. Denver

4. Dallas
5. Houston

2. San Antonio
7. Memphis

3. Seattle
6. Sacramento

*Second Round* 
1. Phoenix
4. Dallas

2. San Antonio
3. Seattle

*WCF* 
4. Dallas
2. San Antonio

This injury could mean that you won't have to play Dallas until the WCF, and you'll get to face Memphis again, instead of a raging hot Denver


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

That's all fine and dandy, but H/C means ALOT to the Spurs. The Spurs are 31-3, and at the same time they're 19-14 on the road. H/C means ALOT for the Spurs if they play Phoenix (which I doubt they will, because I think they'll be knocked out in the second round) or Miami.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Theo! said:


> This injury to Duncan could have a nice side effect that some don't realise. It's unlikely that you'll retain the 1st seed now, and probably unlikely that you'll drop to 3rd. This means your at the 2nd seed (well duh)
> With the playoff seeding looking something along the lines of this
> 
> *1st round*
> 1. Phoenix
> 8. Denver
> 
> 4. Dallas
> 5. Houston
> 
> 2. San Antonio
> 7. Memphis
> 
> 3. Seattle
> 6. Sacramento
> 
> *Second Round*
> 1. Phoenix
> 4. Dallas
> 
> 2. San Antonio
> 3. Seattle
> 
> *WCF*
> 4. Dallas
> 2. San Antonio
> 
> This injury could mean that you won't have to play Dallas until the WCF, and you'll get to face Memphis again, instead of a raging hot Denver






Very good post. I've though about this before, and I could say that this scenario is probably better than going the #1 seed route. However, Seattle has played very good ball all season long, and they wouldn't be a push over come playoff time. Memphis is still a worrisome opponent, and without Duncan a few games that could mean trouble. We are a much better team than Memphis (When both teams are at full strength), but they do pose some matchup problems for us. I'm not afraid of playing Denver, but the winner of the 4/5 seed is the one I'd be afraid of.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Closer look at some things:



We are currently 5½ games ahead of Dallas for the division lead, with Houston pretty much out of the race being 10 games back. Dallas plays tonight as well, and a Spurs loss combined with a Mav's win puts the lead at a scary 4½ games with nearly a full month left in the season. 


We've got 15 games left, Dallas has 16. To still win the division, we'd have to finish at least 4 games behind Dallas for the remaining 15-16 games (This is basically the minimum that we'd have to do to win the division). Best case scenario for Dallas: Let's say they finish 13-3. That means we'd have to finish about 8-7 to hold on to the division lead. 8-7 would put us with a 58-24 record, which would be a .707 win %. Dallas finishing at 13-3 would put them at 57-25, which is a win % of .695. So, barring that Dallas finishes the season better than 13-3, if we finish above .500 in our final 15 games, we win the division. Seems reasonable, right? Well, with the crappy performance against New York combined with the never ending saga of injuries, that's not so reasonable. Seatttle sits at 46-20, putting us 3½ games better than them at this point. Going 8-7 to finish things off would put Seattle in the same place as Dallas. Seattle would have to go 13-3 to overcome an 8-7 Spurs finish. So, the 2nd seed should be ours for the keeping. I haven't completely given up on the #1 seed, but 2-3 more losses in the next 5-6 games puts it out of the question. This is kind of a negative look at things, but if we finish 8-7 we should lay in the 2nd spot come playoff time.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Keep an eye out on the Suns/Heat game tomorrow night. This might be the biggest game of the season thus far in the NBA overall.


----------



## DaBobZ

Question :

Would you guys rather get the HCA in the 2nd round and play the Grizz in the 1st or have the 3rd seed and play the Kings or another team in the 1st round?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I say let's get as high a seed as we can. Preferably #2, since no one other than Phoenix would have the homecourt advantage over us.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Miami did us a favor and beat Phoenix tonight. We're still just a half-game back of the best record in the West. Too bad we're not playing well enough for me to think we'll take advantage of this.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

If we manage to beat either Houston or Seattle next week then I think we'll still have a chance to get the number one seed. After that we really only have one game that should be really tough, Dallas.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> If we manage to beat either Houston or Seattle next week then I think we'll still have a chance to get the number one seed. After that we really only have one game that should be really tough, Dallas.


ya why settle 4 2 when we can get 1st and also we have the same amount of losses as the heat have so i dont think we can catch the heat but we have a decent chance to catch the suns b/c were only half gm back


----------



## Kunlun

I'm really rooting for the Spurs to get the best record in the NBA, it's too bad the Duncan injury had to happen and it's slowed you down a bit.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Both Miami and Phoenix play today, and both are rather easy games. I think Miami has Charlotte and Phoenix is in Orlando.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Charlotte doesn't stand a chance, but Orlando mite pull an upset. I wouldn't bet any points on it though


----------



## Camaro_870

it's gonna be alittle scary if miami gets the best record tho :O


----------



## mr_french_basketball

I don't like those new seedings :

If the best two teams of a conference are on the same division, they would meet in the conference semifinals (1 vs 4), what is quite unfair...

I would change the system, and grant division leaders not to fall behind the 4th seed (They would still get HCA in the first round).


----------



## TheRoc5

to me hca is all mental im not to worried about it b/c the better team wins the series no matter where they are at. for some reason pistons scare me more then the heat but i could be wrong. i feel if we get hca only in the 1st and 2nd round we can still win it all. spurs have been there before and no one else has. spurs will win the championship this yr mark my words.(barring anymore injurys lol)


----------



## LineOFire

I agree with you on the home-court advantage being all mental, TheRoc. Despite the Spurs relatively poor play on the road compared to previous years I think it will all change in the playoffs and the Spurs will play with the needed intensity to pull out some W's away from home. But wouldn't nabbing the number one seed throughout all the injures just be awesome?! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Charlotte did it! They pulled away with the upset against Miami! 76-71!!!


----------



## LineOFire

ezealen said:


> Charlotte did it! They pulled away with the upset against Miami! 76-71!!!


Ummm....you sure about that?


----------



## LineOFire

Now it's official. The Bobcats upset the Heat 94-92!!! :banana:

In other news, the Phoenix Suns barely pull out the win over the inconsistent Magic 116-114. :curse:

1. Phoenix Suns: 52-17 .754
2. Miami Heat: 53-18 .746
3. San Antonio Spurs: 51-18 .739

We are so close to the number one seed that I can taste it. Hopefully we don't screw it up with mediocre play tomorrow.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Grrr...I looked and saw the score on yahoo and it said "Final" and it showed boxscores also...it's done that to me before and screwed up scores and times and quarters...I'm just ganna stop relying on them for sports coverage now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> We are so close to the number one seed that I can taste it.


 You can? How's it taste? Bet it's sweet :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Wow, even after losing three straight games we are still right there. Too bad Orlando didn't hang on. Oh well, we need to worry about winning our games, because every game counts from here on out. Dallas won tonight, so they gained half-a-game.


----------



## Camaro_870

wow what a surprise with the miami game.....(charlotte who woulda thunk it?)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Definitely not me. I said they didn't stand a chance lol


----------



## TheRoc5

i did lol not realy but who cares thats good news for us. lets just rember not to get to cocky rember where we were 2 gms ago but hey whens tim comning back lol


----------



## LineOFire

The Spurs are one loss behind Phoenix and one win behind Miami now. Let's hope the injured Wizards can pull off a win versus the Sonics because they're right behind us for the second seed.


----------



## TheRoc5

im not to afraid of sonics catching up besideds if they do we might play rox in first round thats not good but i have confidence in our team that we will get the number 1 or 2 seed


----------



## LineOFire

Kwame Brown, "The Bust", had some clutch free throws down the stretch and the Wizards defeated the Sonics 95-94! :banana:

The Sonics are now three games back in the loss column and four games back in the win column. Now we don't have as much pressure to beat them tomorrow which should help the players play with less tension.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

We play Seattle on Wednesday. 



But yeah, a Wizards win was really really helpful.


----------



## LineOFire

KokoTheMonkey said:


> We play Seattle on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, a Wizards win was really really helpful.


You're right. I got a little too ahead of myself. For some reason I had it stuck in my head that we played them tomorrow. :laugh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Hey, I'd be ready for another game tomorrow. Actually, I'm glad it's on Wednesday because I should get to see it.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Hey, I'd be ready for another game tomorrow. Actually, I'm glad it's on Wednesday because I should get to see it.


icant wait till we play them wendsday... i thought it was tomorow dang owll longer to rest and more time to work on things


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I can't wait for the game either! Going to it :biggrin: We got tickets for it a month ago and they were almost sold out


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Phoenix takes on the red hott Denver Nuggets tonight at Phoenix. This game could honestly go either way.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

After being down by 11 with a little over 2 and a half minutes left in the half, Denver makes a great come back to bring the game within one.

1st Quarter
Denver- 23
Phoenix- 24

2nd Quarter
Denver- 32
Phoenix- 32

1st Half
Denver- 55
Phoenix- 56


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Phoenix pulls away with the game in the last couple of minutes.

Phoenix-123
Denver-114

This is the second consecutive game that Phoenix has barely won against teams that they should have easily have beaten. Looks like Phoenix mite be slowing down, and just in time for the Spurs too. 

Phoenix's next game is against the Sixers on wednesday in Phoenix. Thier next truly tough game is against Houston on the third. Looking at Phoenix's and our schedule for the next month, I really believe we have a chance to steal the number 1 seed back.


----------



## texan

Suprisingly, we are still in the thick of things for the 1st seed in the West, and the first seed overall. I wouldn't be suprised if we overtook Phoenix for the 1 seed in the West, although I also wouldn't be suprised if Seattle caught us. I think Miami is a lock for the best record in the league.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> I can't wait for the game either! Going to it :biggrin: We got tickets for it a month ago and they were almost sold out






We just got some tickets for the game today, fairly decent ones. I think they are normally the 36 dollar ones but there's a special to get them for only $20.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

When we got ours we were forced to get seats almost as bad as the ones we got for the houston game last month so we assumed the rest of the seats would be sold out pretty soon.


----------



## TheRoc5

tomrow is going to be lonely lol everyone will be at the gm haha have fun.. so fire u and me haha


----------



## LineOFire

I went out of my way to get some ticke...nah just messin' with you. I'll be here as usual. Hopefully others will decide to join in on the fun. :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

1 x-Phoenix 54 17 .761 
2 x-San Antonio 53 18 .746 1 
3 Seattle 49 22 .690 5 
4 Dallas 48 23 .676 6 
5 Houston 44 28 .611 10½ 
6 Sacramento 44 29 .603 11 
7 Denver 39 31 .557 14½ 
8 Memphis 39 31 .557 14½





Denver has creeped up and is now tied, record-wise, with Memphis. They are our current playoff matchup.




*Current playoff matchups:*



#1 - Phoenix vs. #8 Memphis
#4 - Dallas vs. #5 Houston

*#2 San Antonio vs. #7 Denver*
#3 Seattle vs. #6 Sacramento


----------



## texan

Denver will be a tough match-up, as would Memphis, so that really doesn't affect how I think we will fare in the 1st Round. We have really dominated Phoenix this year, and HCA against them is not a major concern for me, but against the Heat it is somewhat of a concern.

I think this team, w/o TD, can still grab the No. 1 seed, but it'll be tough, and Phoenix will have to lose some easy ones.


----------



## TheRoc5

suns have acouple hard gms left actually so theres still a chance :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Indiana only trailing by one to Miami at halftime, 46-47


----------



## TheRoc5

pacers are pacing there way to a victory lol i no its corny


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The former spurs, steve jackson, sends the game into over time with a three at the buzzer! :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Indiana wins in OT, 108-114! We are now tied with Miami :banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Wow, I stopped watching assuming that the Heat had the game in OT wrapped up at one point.




I guess this makes our loss to Indiana look better, because they beat a great Heat team at full strength.


----------



## LineOFire

Glad to see the Pacers helping us out a little. Now somebody just needs to beat those dang Suns. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The T-Wolves will have a go at it tomorrow night.


----------



## Bobot

Suprisingly Indiana is 3-0 vs Miami this year, if they win the next game on April 17 it will be a season sweep and I think they will be the only team to sweep Miami this year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Major props to Indiana for the way they have played this year. I'm sure the Pacers fans laugh when they see us cry and complain about missing Duncan or Ginobili, because they're playing without Artest, O'Neal, and Tinsley. 


They are a perfect example of how we should be playing without Timmy. Fight until the end and don't feel sorry for yourselves because you're best player isn't on the floor.


----------



## TheRoc5

wow i watched this gm last night and the way pacers play.. i think they have a decnt chance vs heat if they meat in the first round and i realy like wade he is one of my fav. players hes just on the wrong team lol wow so we have the sec best record in the nba for now so now the suns need to lose won and we will have the best record wow who would of gussed just need to worry about us hear on out


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Let's just hope Minnesota can handle them.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Minnesota was trailing most of the first have but have come back to take the lead at half time, 49-46.


----------



## TheRoc5

yes!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Phoenix pulled away in the last minutes. It was a 4-point game when I turned over, then Eddie Griffin made one of two free throws, then Joe Johnson hit a three and then Marion got a three point plan within 30 seconds.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Phoenix pulled away in the last minutes. It was a 4-point game when I turned over, then Eddie Griffin made one of two free throws, then Joe Johnson hit a three and then Marion got a three point plan within 30 seconds.


Since I love pointing out people's spelling errors so much I guess I'm forced to point out your spelling of "plan" instead of "play" :biggrin:. Normally I wouldn't do that, but apparently I have to .

Minne loses 107-98.


----------



## TheRoc5

:dead:


ezealen said:


> Since I love pointing out people's spelling errors so much I guess I'm forced to point out your spelling of "plan" instead of "play" :biggrin:. Normally I wouldn't do that, but apparently I have to .
> 
> Minne loses 107-98.


lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Since I love pointing out people's spelling errors so much I guess I'm forced to point out your spelling of "plan" instead of "play" :biggrin:. Normally I wouldn't do that, but apparently I have to .






You always have done this, so it's nothing new. Really.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You always have done this, so it's nothing new. Really.


I've done it a couple times and I was always joking around when I did it. I may not have noticed the :biggrin: 's or "j/k" or anything, but that's not my problem. Out of my 881 posts about 20 of them may have had something like that in it. Are you just mad cause you thought I was calling you soft lol?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm not mad about petty stuff like grammar mis-spellings. I mentioned it on that one thread just casually joking around, and now it's been more of an issue than it should have been, which is mostly my fault for carrying it on.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm not mad about petty stuff like grammar mis-spellings. I mentioned it on that one thread just casually joking around, and now it's been more of an issue than it should have been, which is mostly my fault for carrying it on.


 I've been joking the entire time. I didn't notice it was becoming as big as it was. Still, if you were going to make fun of my misspelling you don't got to accuse me for doing that all the time. But thanks for fixing it. I'm sure if it made sence, the Spus could plat without Duncan though :biggrin:


----------



## DaBobZ

Wow things are heating up right now...
Any team from Houston to Memphis can go #5 to #8.
Sonics and Mavs are right there on our backs ready to catch us if we proove ourselves unable to win on the road w/o Timmay.


----------



## TheRoc5

well dallas lost seattle lost and it looks like suns are going to win. so that means we probaly wont get number 1 seed but get number 2 wich is good and bad b/c we wont get 3 or 4 seed but not number 1


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

McGrady killed us with a miralce. Why wouldn't he do it to them? 

Phoenix wins 91-78


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

1. Phoenix 57 17 .770 - 
2. San Antonio 55 19 .743 2 
3. Seattle 50 24 .676 7 
4. Dallas 50 24 .676 7 
5. Sacramento 46 30 .605 12 
6. Houston 44 31 .587 13½ 
7. Denver 43 31 .581 14 
8. Memphis 42 32 .568 15 

9. Minnesota 40 35 .533 17½ 





Wow, Denver is now only a ½ game behind Houston for the 6th seed. Amazing. It looked like Denver was going to be a lock for the 7th seed and our opponent in the first round, but they've got momentum like a freight train and are gaining on people left-and-right. 



So, another question: Preferred opponent, Denver or Houston? Both pose problems to us, and we split the season series with both.


----------



## DaBobZ

Too bad the Kings have an easy schedule... Tough call between Denver and Houston, at this point I'd rather see the Spurs face the Rockets.


----------



## Guth

Wow...tough question...Houston is probably a better team in the long run, but Denver is really hot right now...for some reason, Houston doesn't ever really scare me, but I would probably go with Denver here because they don't have someone like McGrady who is always a threat to take over the game...I think we can and would beat either team, but I would probably rather see Denver, despite how hot they are right now...


----------



## LineOFire

The Nuggets have to cool down sometime, and I expect it to be in the first round of the playoffs. I would much rather face them than the Rockets.


----------



## TheRoc5

wow i much rather see us face denver rember we own them with duncan. a good coach is great but not enough to beat an elite team in the playoffs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

The Lakers are beating the crap out of Seattle right now going to the 4th quarter, so it looks like they won't gain a game on us. 




Not that it matters anymore, but Golden State has a lead on Phoenix late in the game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Phoenix lost. That puts us two games back of Phoenix.



Really, the big news is not that the Suns lost, but that we're going to get beat by 49 points by the Warriors in Golden State. Golden State looks like us about two months ago, and we look like them two months ago. Damn shame.


----------



## LineOFire

The Sonics, Heat, and Suns all lost today so we didn't lose ground from that abomination yesterday. It feels like we lost about 6 games all at once from that loss.


----------



## TheRoc5

what scares me the most is denver isnt cooling off still i would like to face them then the rockets. im glad seattle lost cause that pretty much says we get number 2 seed enless the mavs make a mirracle. wich they wont. im glad heat lost cause i think it matters more if we get hca against them then suns.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Phoenix plays Houston tonight for the second of thier back-to-back games. A loss here could bring us rite back into the race for number 1, of course we'd have to beat the Clippers first.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Phoenix plays Houston tonight for the second of thier back-to-back games. A loss here could bring us rite back into the race for number 1, of course we'd have to beat the Clippers first.


ya i was thinkin about that we could of retain the number 1 seed if we could of won against dallas and win tonight and suns lost tonight. thats hard to follow lol but they lose tonight and we will win were only down 1 gm :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

thangs dont look good so far for the rox suns are smoking them... they said if suns wins tonight then they would win the west is that true


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> thangs dont look good so far for the rox suns are smoking them... they said if suns wins tonight then they would win the west is that true


Technically, it's not true. Spurs are only down by 2 games and sonics still have about 6 games left. But if they do win tonight then they probably will win the west.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Phoenix blows it against Houston at the last second.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

We desperately have to win this Clippers game. We have to win it if playoff seeding means anything. 



The Suns lose two in a row, and it would be a huge disappointment if we can't capitalize on that.


----------



## TheRoc5

we won!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> we won!!!


really? I hadn't noticed :biggrin: 

Sadly...spurs are going to lose tomorrow


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Wow. I'm still trying to get calmed down from that game. 




Anyway, this was a huge, huge win for us. The magic number for the division is now 2. We need just 2 wins the rest of the season, and we've got 6 games to get them.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> really? I hadn't noticed :biggrin:
> 
> Sadly...spurs are going to lose tomorrow


i wouldnt be so sure. sure we went double over time today.. sure we playd 5gms in like 3 days. sure our guys are so tired. sure goldenstate is the second hottest team right now. but were the spurs peirode this gm i think got us out of our slump here we go. we win this gm tomrow then hopefully duncan comes back win the next 5 then we will be ready for the playoffs for a big title win


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i wouldnt be so sure. sure we went double over time today.. sure we playd 5gms in like 3 days. sure our guys are so tired. sure goldenstate is the second hottest team right now. but were the spurs peirode this gm i think got us out of our slump here we go. we win this gm tomrow then hopefully duncan comes back win the next 5 then we will be ready for the playoffs for a big title win


I forgot we only have one more game until Ducan (hopefully) comes back. That doesn't change anything though, we're still going to lose.


----------



## TheRoc5

you wana make a bet


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> you wana make a bet


I was ganna ask you the same thing :biggrin:, but even when I think we're going to lose I never bet against the spurs (i.e. dallas mavericks game).


----------



## TheRoc5

:biggrin: k how much


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> :biggrin: k how much


My comped messed up when I was writing that post so I had to edit it. Read it now.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm against you TheRoc, although I'm not getting involved in the betting. Golden State is playing about two notches better than what we are, and after a hard-fought game tonight, fatigue will be in effect and it's going to be tough to even compete IMO.


----------



## TheRoc5

what are u sayin boubt the mav gms


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm against you TheRoc, although I'm not getting involved in the betting. Golden State is playing about two notches better than what we are, and after a hard-fought game tonight, fatigue will be in effect and it's going to be tough to even compete IMO.


thanks for explaining that to him. I was too tired to say it lol.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> what are u sayin boubt the mav gms


I predicted they would lose but I betted for them anyways.


----------



## TheRoc5

ic well when the spurs win tomrow ill be rich i might bet all my money haha


----------



## TheRoc5

also this is going to be like this till some time this summer. it was so scary so nervouse but i was worth it. whos ready for a title run in the playoffs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ic well when the spurs win tomrow ill be rich i might bet all my money haha


lol. I'll probably play it safe and bet only 1,000 on them. Just a little while ago I thought betting 100 was playing it safe. Now I'm a thousandaire! If that's a word :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> lol. I'll probably play it safe and bet only 1,000 on them. Just a little while ago I thought betting 100 was playing it safe. Now I'm a thousandaire! If that's a word :biggrin:


haha


----------



## LineOFire

The Southwest Division title is now pretty much in the bag. The Mavericks have to win every one of their last six games and we have to lose every one if they want to take it from us.


----------



## DaBobZ

LineOFire said:


> The Southwest Division title is now pretty much in the bag. The Mavericks have to win every one of their last six games and we have to lose every one if they want to take it from us.


Almost

Both teams have 6 games left

Mavs are 52 24 
Spurs 56 20

If we win one and loose 5 and the Mavs win all their games we are #4 seed


----------



## TheRoc5

wow looking at the shdule for us the only gm we might not wi is today. rest of schdule is very good for us. for suns they go against denver,kings 2 times,clippers, and hornets. we can realy take the number 1 seed its very possible


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> rest of schdule is very good for us.


 You're excluding the back-to-back memphis games rite?


----------



## TheRoc5

i no duncan wont play like he usally does at first but we need to start soon thinkn like we used to :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

pistons up big start of the 4th


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> pistons up big start of the 4th


the pistons don't really control anything about our playoff seedings so I don't really think we need to report about them.


----------



## TheRoc5

their oppent the heat lol pistons beat the heat


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> their oppent the heat lol pistons beat the heat


oh lol. why didn't you say so? Go Pistons!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

That means if we win tonight we'll be up by one full game on them :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

and a hlf gm back of the suns :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> i wouldnt be so sure. sure we went double over time today.. sure we playd 5gms in like 3 days. sure our guys are so tired. sure goldenstate is the second hottest team right now. but were the spurs peirode this gm i think got us out of our slump here we go. we win this gm tomrow then hopefully duncan comes back win the next 5 then we will be ready for the playoffs for a big title win






Nice call TheRoc. You called this win, and you called that Parker wouldn't fade away at the end of the game. Props. :yes:




I believe we are now only a half game behind Phoenix right now, and we're one win or one Dallas loss away from the division title. Winning these past two games are almost invaluable at this point.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Nice call TheRoc. You called this win, and you called that Parker wouldn't fade away at the end of the game. Props. :yes:


 Yeah, TheRoc5. Where are you?! You should be here, rubbing it in our faces! Good call :greatjob:


----------



## TheRoc5

thanks lol i had to leave yesterday b/c my comp was messing up. apraciate :biggrin: also i won 5000 big ones


----------



## TheRoc5

we need lakers to win tonight. if they do we are the number 1 seed. wow the day we need the lakers to win haha. lets keep on eye on the gm tonght


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Suns vs. Lakers...a team filled with enthusiasm vs. a team that already gave up before the season started....this is not going to be a pretty game.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

YEAH!!! GO LAKERS! wow that's a first....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Kobe is averaging a triple double this season against Phoenix, so maybe the Lakers have a chance. Then again, probably not.


----------



## TheRoc5

then again you didnt think we had a chance last night lol but then again there not us lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> then again you didnt think we had a chance last night lol but then again there not us lol





We're a 50 win team and the Lakers are a 30 win team. That is quite a big difference. I don't try to be negative on purpose, rather I just try to be realistic. I still don't know where that Golden State performance came from, but I sure am glad I was proven wrong.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> We're a 50 win team and the Lakers are a 30 win team. That is quite a big difference. I don't try to be negative on purpose, rather I just try to be realistic. I still don't know where that Golden State performance came from, but I sure am glad I was proven wrong.


Same here :yes:

We mite have been proven wrong again, Koko. L.A.'s hanging in there. 

1st quarter:
Phoenix: 31
L.A.: 29

Go Lakers!...still feels funny...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Same here :yes:
> 
> We mite have been proven wrong again, Koko. L.A.'s hanging in there.
> 
> 1st quarter:
> Phoenix: 31
> L.A.: 29
> 
> Go Lakers!...still feels funny...





One thing I've learned about the Suns is that when I check the score of any game Phoenix has been involved in, I see they are down by 5 or only up by 2, then I check back not even 5 minutes later and see that they are up by 10 or something like that. This team just scores at a freakin hectic pace.








There are two big games tonight that haven't been mentioned. Denver is/was playing Golden State and had a big lead in the 4th last time I saw, and Seattle/Houston play. If Houston loses and Denver wins, Denver moves into the 6th spot, and Houston would slide down to 7th, who would be then be our first round matchup.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> One thing I've learned about the Suns is that when I check the score of any game Phoenix has been involved in, I see they are down by 5 or only up by 2, then I check back not even 5 minutes later and see that they are up by 10 or something like that. This team just scores at a freakin hectic pace.


 Looks like that may not happen tonight. Lakers up 9 half way through the second quarter! :banana: Let's keep our fingers crossed


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I see what you mean Koko. L.A. blew a 12 point lead, but luckily they're still hanging on.

Halftime
Phoenix: 52
L.A.: 54

Not a very high scoring game for Phoenix. It's always a good sign when the score isn't high for thier games :biggrin: .


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Lakers are still holding on, but sadly, I won't be able to know how the fourth quarter went until later tomorrow  

Third Quarter:
Phoenix: 77
L.A.: 75


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Phoenix won, and so did Houston, so nothing has changed really. Denver has officially clinched a playoff spot, and I think Memphis is right on the verge of clinching a spot as well.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> We're a 50 win team and the Lakers are a 30 win team. That is quite a big difference. I don't try to be negative on purpose, rather I just try to be realistic. I still don't know where that Golden State performance came from, but I sure am glad I was proven wrong.


we are a 60 win team lol


----------



## TheRoc5

well the lakers have lost but they play denver and they play kings twice so hopefullly they will slip one of them. i feel we could win the rest of our gms wich if we do that and they lose 1 were number 1 seed and probaly hca in the finals as well. rember we can still get hca over heat if we cant on the suns wich is probaly better anyway


----------



## TheRoc5

well keep on eye out on the hornets. hopefully they can pull an upset and beat the suns tonight as we win against portland.(we better win) Rember what happend with the bobcats and the heat lol still i wouldnt bet against them


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> well keep on eye out on the hornets. hopefully they can pull an upset and beat the suns tonight as we win against portland.(we better win) Rember what happend with the bobcats and the heat lol still i wouldnt bet against them


It's the Hornets! Not the Bobcats, the Hornets! There's no way in hell they'll win. But since you were rit eabout the spurs, I guess I'll keep an eye on the game. But don't expect them to do anything...It's the Hornets! :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> It's the Hornets! Not the Bobcats, the Hornets! There's no way in hell they'll win. But since you were rit eabout the spurs, I guess I'll keep an eye on the game. But don't expect them to do anything...It's the Hornets! :biggrin:


lol my luck only is use 4 the spurs but ok :biggrin:


----------



## texan

We are currently only 1 game back of Phoenix for the 1 seed, and have a 1 game lead over the Heat, so we would have HCA vs. them if the season ended today. Here is a look at the Big 3's records, and their remaining schedules.

San Antonio Spurs(57-20)
Schedule:
Apr 12 vs. Portland
Apr 13 @ Utah 
Apr 16 vs. Memphis
Apr 18 @ Memphis
Apr 20 @ Minnesota 

Phoenix Suns(58-19)
Schedule:
Apr 12 vs. New Orleans
Apr 15 vs. LA Clippers
Apr 16 vs. Sacramento
Apr 18 vs. Denver
Apr 20 @ Sacramento

Miami Heat(56-21)
Apr 14 @ Philadelphia
Apr 15 @ Boston
Apr 17 vs. Indiana
Apr 19 vs. Charlotte
Apr 20 @ Orlando

All of the schedules are pretty even as far as how hard they are, but I think we have a good shot at the No. 1 overall seed. If Duncan comes back within the next game or two, that would greatly improve our chances. I don't know when Shaq gets back for the Heat, but it seems like they have cooled down, and are not going to get the overall number 1.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Miami shouldn't lose any of those games, and the only one I can see the Suns losing is the second Sac one. So if I'm rite we'll need to win the rest of our games to take the number one seed. That's kinda tough, especially with the back-to-back memphis games, luckily I'm always wrong :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ur over rating memphis. sure they play good vs us but when we need to win for or at the playoffs we win


----------



## texan

ezealen said:


> Miami shouldn't lose any of those games, and the only one I can see the Suns losing is the second Sac one. So if I'm rite we'll need to win the rest of our games to take the number one seed. That's kinda tough, especially with the back-to-back memphis games, luckily I'm always wrong :biggrin:


Miami, without Shaq(when is he due back?), is susceptible to lose to Philly, Boston and Indiana. Boston and Indiana have been playing very well lately, and Philly is vying for a playoff birth. Don't think those games will be easy for the Heat.

Phoenix probably has the easiest schedule, but they still have to play Sactown twice, and I am convinced they will lose at least one of those games. They also have to play Denver, which has been playing well lately. I could easily see them losing two of those games.

As for us, Memphis is good, but we can beat them once, if not twice, and our only other semi-hard game is vs. Minny. Utah and Portland are games we should win. If we go 4-1, or undefeated, we have a very good shot at the 1 seed.


----------



## TheRoc5

we are the division champs Spurs


----------



## TheRoc5

hornets down by 6 at half hopefully they can pick it up and finish the gm to give us the best record


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hornets vs. Suns

1st quarter
New Orleans: 22
Phoenix: 25

2nd quarter:
New Orleans: 26
Phoenix: 29

Halftime
New Orleans: 48
Phoenix: 54

The Hornets have been outscored in each quarter by a mere 3 points. They're down by six at half which is alot better than I would ever have guessed, but remember the Lakers were up two at half time the other night and they loss by 11.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

New Orleans up by 6 with 7 minutes left in the third! :banana: Could they pull away with the HUGE upset?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

3rd quarter:
New Orleans: 25
Phoenix: 19

Total so far:
New Orleans: 73
Phoenix: 73

Hopefully New Orleans doesn't blow it in the fourth like L.A. did.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

And the Hornets are blowing it...down 9 with 3:15 left in the game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Hornets really blew it in the end. Phoenix wins 85-99.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Phoenix is just teasing us, aren't they?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Maybe they're trying to get back at us for playing "mind game"


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Maybe they're trying to get abck at us for playing "mind game"


 Yeah, probably so. :laugh:


----------



## Tersk

Who does it look like you'll be playing in the first round?

I think, you guys may just get Denver in the second round -- worried?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Theo! said:


> Who does it look like you'll be playing in the first round?
> 
> I think, you guys may just get Denver in the second round -- worried?





First round you mean? Nah, worried isn't the word for it. It's better to say "aware". We are aware of what Denver is doing and how well they are playing, but we'll have homecourt, and they will have to beat us in San Antonio to win the series. Yes, they are one of the 3 teams that beat us in SA this season, but Duncan wasn't on the floor for that game.


----------



## TheRoc5

koko couldt sum it up any better


----------



## texan

Well unless we win out, and Phoenix looses 2, then the 1 seed is bye-bye, but I'm confident we can make it through the West with either the 1 or 2 seed. I'm really more scared of Dallas than I am of Phoenix.


----------



## TheRoc5

usally i have one or two teams i dont want to face in the playoffs but this yr theres realy not one team im scared of... weird


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> usally i have one or two teams i dont want to face in the playoffs but this yr theres realy not one team im scared of... weird


That is weird, considering every team in the east and the west is something to look out for. The competition is ALOT harder than any of the last couple of years. I'm still confident we'll win it all, but there's not one team that I'm not scared of.


----------



## texan

I'm not particularly scared of any team, but Dallas, Seattle, Phoenix, and Houston definitley have what it takes to take us out of the playoffs. The team I am probably most scared of is Houston. They play us pretty well every game, and a duo of Yao/McGrady will be lethal come playoff time. I wouldn't be suprised, at all, to see them make the WC finals(although I think we can and will be them 2nd Round). Also Miami is a force to reckon with in the East, and they will be our toughest challenge if they make it to the Finals. Detroit would also be hard.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The team I'm most afraid of are Dallas and Miami. Especially Miami if they get H/C over us. They're 33-6 at home.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Guys, there is a huge game concerning our first round opponent tomorrow. Denver and Houston play, and they both are currently 48-31. Whomever loses will probably be our first round opponent, because the winner goes up one full game with a win with only 2 games remaining for both teams after that. 



Keep an eye out guys. It's on ESPN tomorrow night, prime time.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Guys, there is a huge game concerning our first round opponent tomorrow. Denver and Houston play, and they both are currently 48-31. Whomever loses will probably be our first round opponent, because the winner goes up one full game with a win with only 2 games remaining for both teams after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye out guys. It's on ESPN tomorrow night, prime time.


Thanks for the heads up, Koko. I'll make sure to watch it.


----------



## cpawfan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Guys, there is a huge game concerning our first round opponent tomorrow. Denver and Houston play, and they both are currently 48-31. Whomever loses will probably be our first round opponent, because the winner goes up one full game with a win with only 2 games remaining for both teams after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye out guys. It's on ESPN tomorrow night, prime time.


Don't forget to check out and post in the game thread in the Rockets forum


----------



## TheRoc5

good news looks like rox will rap up this with a win


----------



## TheRoc5

suns beatin the kings by 10 at half stil a chance


----------



## TheRoc5

looking at the standings ,do we now have hca automatically if we play heat in the finals, i think so! some one double check me cause im boubt to celerbrate lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> looking at the standings ,do we now have hca automatically if we play heat in the finals, i think so! some one double check me cause im boubt to celerbrate lol





Well, if we win one more game we clinch homecourt over everybody in the NBA except Phoenix. The best Miami can finish is 59-23, and we're currently sitting at 59-21. I'm not sure how the tie-breaker would work since the season series was split.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Houston won by 28 points.  


I think there is still a shot we could play Sacramento in the first round, but Denver would have to win the next two games and Sacramento would have to lose the next two. Both teams have to play Phoenix coming up, and each team also has a cake game remaining as well (Denver has Portland, Sacramento has Utah).


----------



## TheRoc5

thats why nuggz are overrated and we will prob play houston in wcf, i still think we will play nugz in the first. theres a small part of me that wishes wolves would make the playoffs so they could knock out the suns in the first round. not sure if they could but prob more of a chance then grizz,


----------



## DaBobZ

TheRoc5 said:


> thats why nuggz are overrated and we will prob play houston in wcf, i still think we will play nugz in the first. theres a small part of me that wishes wolves would make the playoffs so they could knock out the suns in the first round. not sure if they could but prob more of a chance then grizz,


Right TheRoc, unless a miracle it will be a Spurs vs Nugz matchup in the first round. Well it's not going to be easy but I'm still confident.
I'd say frontcourts are pretty much the same (TD, Rasho, DRob and Nazr vs Camby, KMart and Nene) but we have a huge advantage at the backcourt.
TP will make Andre Miller look old and slow, Manu is going to give DerMarr Johnson a run for his money, and Bruce is going to make real tough for Melo.
I think Spurs bench is better as well. 

I think the Spurs can win this series in 5.


----------



## DaBobZ

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm not sure how the tie-breaker would work since the season series was split.


We have the tiebreaker against Miami as we have a better record vs East than they have against West.


----------



## TheRoc5

DaBobZ said:


> Right TheRoc, unless a miracle it will be a Spurs vs Nugz matchup in the first round. Well it's not going to be easy but I'm still confident.
> I'd say frontcourts are pretty much the same (TD, Rasho, DRob and Nazr vs Camby, KMart and Nene) but we have a huge advantage at the backcourt.
> TP will make Andre Miller look old and slow, Manu is going to give DerMarr Johnson a run for his money, and Bruce is going to make real tough for Melo.
> I think Spurs bench is better as well.
> 
> I think the Spurs can win this series in 5.


agreed thats what i pridict to, yes we have hca over the heat(if we both make it there) i think we will meat the pistons in the finals though


----------



## texan

Looks like we'll be the 2 seed,unless we win our last two and Phoenix loses their last two, but I'm actually more comfortable as the 2 seed. Our first round match-up will be Denver, and then our second round match-up will be, most likely, Seattle, instead of Dallas. I'm confident we can beat both Denver and Seattle, although we have had some trouble with Seattle this year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

DaBobZ said:


> We have the tiebreaker against Miami as we have a better record vs East than they have against West.





Ahh, nice. I wasn't sure how they worked that out, so you taught me something today.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Looks like we'll be the 2 seed,unless we win our last two and Phoenix loses their last two, but I'm actually more comfortable as the 2 seed. Our first round match-up will be Denver, and then our second round match-up will be, most likely, Seattle, instead of Dallas. I'm confident we can beat both Denver and Seattle, although we have had some trouble with Seattle this year.




Well, Seattle has had a great season, but there's no guarantee they win in the first round. I think Houston can take them, so it could be either one really.




We can beat Denver. We're 38-3 at home this season, and no matter how good Denver's record is playing under George Karl, it's not as impressive as that. We should be able to win in 6 games against Denver, with the only losses being in Denver. It usually takes the Spurs awhile to get in a groove against it's opponent, so a sweep is out of the question. All we have to do is take care of our games in SA and win one game on the road. That should be very achievable, but if we blow one home game, we're in serious trouble.


----------



## Tersk

It looks like the West playoffs are

1. Phoenix
2. Sacramento
3. Seattle
4. Dallas
5. Houston
6. Sacramento
7. Denver
8. Memphis


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well, Seattle has had a great season, but there's no guarantee they win in the first round. I think Houston can take them, so it could be either one really.


Actually, the Kings are the 6 seed as of now, and I'm pretty sure that Seattle can take care of them. However, if the Rockets end up being the 6 seed, I agree w/ you in thinking that they can take Seattle.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Theo! said:


> It looks like the West playoffs are
> 
> 1. Phoenix
> 2. Sacramento
> 3. Seattle
> 4. Dallas
> 5. Houston
> 6. Sacramento
> 7. Denver
> 8. Memphis


hmm...exactly how does Sac have two spots?...and exactly where do the spurs fit in that list?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Theo! said:


> It looks like the West playoffs are
> 
> 1. Phoenix
> 2. Sacramento
> 3. Seattle
> 4. Dallas
> 5. Houston
> 6. Sacramento
> 7. Denver
> 8. Memphis





I thought Los Angeles was the only city with two teams? 




Every team but Memphis either has already or can win 50 games. That's amazing that the #7 seed has a shot at 50 wins. Amazing depth in the West.




Anyway, here's a further breakdown:



Phoenix vs. Memphis
Dallas vs. Houston

San Antonio vs. Denver
Seattle vs. Sacramento





Which foursome is tougher: Phoenix, Dallas, Houston, Memphis, or San Antonio, Denver, Seattle, Sacramento?


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I thought Los Angeles was the only city with two teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every team but Memphis either has already or can win 50 games. That's amazing that the #7 seed has a shot at 50 wins. Amazing depth in the West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's a further breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix vs. Memphis
> Dallas vs. Houston
> 
> San Antonio vs. Denver
> Seattle vs. Sacramento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which foursome is tougher: Phoenix, Dallas, Houston, Memphis, or San Antonio, Denver, Seattle, Sacramento?


It really is amazing depth. I looked at the League-wide standings today and only 3 teams have under 20 wins. Thats pretty good. Its nice to see teams competing for wins, and playing tough.

I think Phoenix, Dallas, Houston and Memphis is a deeper quartet of teams, but ultimately I think the Spurs come out of the West.


----------



## TheRoc5

the depth of this yrs west is amazing. wow we had a nice run through the regulare season now we need to push into the playoffs and get a ring. this yr still reminds me of 2 seasons ago, although i dont want the team that has hca in the playoffs(phx). heat will not get hca against us but i think we will play pistons any way. what happend to shaq last night?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> the depth of this yrs west is amazing. wow we had a nice run through the regulare season now we need to push into the playoffs and get a ring. this yr still reminds me of 2 seasons ago, although i dont want the team that has hca in the playoffs(phx). heat will not get hca against us but i think we will play pistons any way. what happend to shaq last night?





He got kneed in the thigh by Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Let's see, here are the games of importance tonight:



Phoenix vs. Denver



Analysis: If Phoenix wins, like I'm expecting them too, they will officially have homecourt advantage throughout the playoffs. If Denver loses, it greatly increases the probability that they will be out first round opponent, because all it takes is a Houston win or Sacramento win tonight combined with a Denver loss to make that official.




Sacramento vs. Utah



Analysis: There is still an outside shot we could play Sacramento in the first round, but it will take two Denver wins and two Sacramento losses for that to happen. (Unless Denver has the tie-breaker over Sac). Sacramento's last game is against Phoenix.




Houston vs. Clippers


Analysis: Houston is pretty much in the same situation as Sacramento. Same record, but Houston has the tie breaker over Sac. A win against the Clippers should be achievable. I think Houston is the least likely team to fall down to #7.


----------



## Guth

Denver does not have the tiebreaker against Sacramento (1-2), so Sacramento has to lose tonight and wed against Phoenix for Denver to even have a shot at the 6 seed.

That said, I will be rooting for Utah tonight. I would love to play the Kings in the first round rather than the Nuggets or Rockets. They are not the team they once were, and despite the fact that I definitely think that we can beat Denver, I would feel much more comfortable going up against the Kings.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Guth said:


> Denver does not have the tiebreaker against Sacramento (1-2), so Sacramento has to lose tonight and wed against Phoenix for Denver to even have a shot at the 6 seed.
> 
> That said, I will be rooting for Utah tonight. I would love to play the Kings in the first round rather than the Nuggets or Rockets. They are not the team they once were, and despite the fact that I definitely think that we can beat Denver, I would feel much more comfortable going up against the Kings.






I don't want to be cocky or an extreme homer, but I believe we'd handle Sacramento fairly easy as well. I just think we matchup very well against them.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I thought Los Angeles was the only city with two teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every team but Memphis either has already or can win 50 games. That's amazing that the #7 seed has a shot at 50 wins. Amazing depth in the West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's a further breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix vs. Memphis
> Dallas vs. Houston
> 
> San Antonio vs. Denver
> Seattle vs. Sacramento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which foursome is tougher: Phoenix, Dallas, Houston, Memphis, or San Antonio, Denver, Seattle, Sacramento?


great stuff and news. i cant wait till the playoffs! its coming and i just realized it, :biggrin: :banana: 
any ways, im hoping for 
spurs/grizz
nuggz/suns
rox/clipps
utah/sac 

if this happens it wil increase our chances to get the number 1 seed and help if all else fails we play kings in the first, im not to afraid of the nuggz cause i feel there a poor mans rockets so i will keep an eye out for that. 
so is shaq going to miss the rest of the regulare season?


----------



## Guth

TheRoc5 said:


> so is shaq going to miss the rest of the regulare season?



Yeah, from what I have heard, he is going to probably end up resting for the playoffs, more for precaution than neccesity.


----------



## TheRoc5

usaly thats good to mess up chemistry but there in the east wich means they wil beat the snot out of who ever in the first round any way, and for some reason when shaq comes back frm injury he comes back strong


----------

